# What Test Kits are you using?



## Cousin_Finny (Sep 12, 2013)

Since I'm new here and gonna be restarting my whole system as soon as I move there, *I'd love to hear your opinions and facts about tests kits.* Everywhere you go, there's always different information, so let's hear it.

So far, my test kits of choice were Salifert and Elos, but Elos apparently will be gone soon because the main supplier no longer carries them in Canada I heard. I love salifert, but gosh-darnit they're ugly! lol

Now I know most people don't test every day, and I never did that either, but I'm planning on getting a doser so I'll have to get very accurate test kits and do a lot of them at the beginning. Any other test kits out west that you are using instead that you find accurate?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i use my sybon refractomater to test salf. a wc every 2 weeks and get my water tested at the store every hmm 4 - 6 months mabie i know thats bad but i have amazing growth going on


----------



## Cousin_Finny (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks, Scott. Nobody else tests their water?


----------



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I preferred Salifert when I ran my SW tank since I couldn't afford Elos. Then I found a happy medium with API, decent results at a very reasonable cost. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

LOTS of people test there water as i understand im one of the few that dont


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I started off using Hagen test kits... then switched to seachem, then switched to API, just bought my first salifert phosphate test kit and am pleased with it.

I currently use 
Hagen - Iron/Ammonia
Api - KH/GH/Copper/Nitrate
pH - done by controller

I'm looking for something to replace the Api Nitrate test kit though as I find it hard to judge based on colour so. This is all tested on fresh water planted tank =)


----------

